# APS-Pakete Liste Aktualität und Speicherverbrauch



## gregorx000 (21. Apr. 2013)

Hi allerseits!

Ich verwende bei ISPConfig die neue Version und da gibt  es den APS Installationsassistent und da habe ich mir gedacht ich Probiere den mal aus. Eigentlich wollte ich auf apsstandard.org mir eine APS Zip runter laden und sie dann zu der Liste zum Installieren für die Benutzer hinzufügen da habe ich aber nirgendwo etwas gesehen wie das gehen könnte....
also habe ich letztendlich dann einfach die Liste aktualisiert und mal gestaunt als das ganze 32 MB Speicher weg frisst obwohl hier doch noch keine Pakete am Server landen...
Das Problem Nummer 1 ist also das ich auf dem Server wo das ISPConfig Panel läuft nur wenig Speicherplatz habe also nur damit die Datenbank und und das Controllpanel darauf läuft, alos sind 32 MB  echt zu viel....
2. Die Pakete die da kommen sind alle Steinalt....
z.B.: Joomla da ist es Verion 1.0.15 aber Joomla ist ja schon als 2.5.9 verfügbar... und bei allen anderen das selbe.


Wer weiß mir zu helfen?

LG
Gregor


----------



## ramsys (21. Apr. 2013)

Zitat von gregorx000:


> z.B.: Joomla da ist es Verion 1.0.15 aber Joomla ist ja schon als 2.5.9 verfügbar.


Direkt bei apsstandard.org sind aber andere Versionen gelistet: Applications | APS Standard


----------



## gregorx000 (21. Apr. 2013)

das verwundert mich auch ja so den bei ispconfig kommt was anderes an


----------



## Till (22. Apr. 2013)

Du hast bei apstandard.org vergessen nach der APS Version zu selektieren. Da ISPConfig einen APS 1 installer hat musst Du aps Version 1 bzw. 1.1 auswählen um die richtigen verfügbaren Pakete angezeigt zu bekommen.

Ansonsten kommt die Liste in ispconfig 1 zu 1 von apsstandard.org, kannst Du gerne im Quelltext nachsehen.


----------



## ramsys (22. Apr. 2013)

Zitat von Till:


> Da ISPConfig einen APS 1 installer hat musst Du aps Version 1 bzw. 1.1 auswählen um die richtigen verfügbaren Pakete angezeigt zu bekommen.


Dann gibt es ebenfalls die Version 3.0.3: Applications | APS Standard


----------



## Till (22. Apr. 2013)

Aus meinem Post:



> Ansonsten kommt die Liste in ispconfig 1 zu 1 von apsstandard.org, kannst Du gerne im Quelltext nachsehen.


----------



## ramsys (22. Apr. 2013)

Zitat von Till:


> Aus meinem Post:


Ja ich weiß, dass würde ich auch niemals anzweifeln 

Nur widerspricht die Angabe bei apsstandard.org der Aussage von Gregor. Habe das jetzt selbst allerdings nicht getestet.


----------



## gregorx000 (22. Apr. 2013)

das ist dann sehr eigenartig...
Ich kann Screenshots machen, denn da sind Versionen von gut einem Jahr. Bei Wordpress, Joomla, und all die bekannten anderen Scripts...

Kann ich diese DB wieder löschen ich brauche den SPeicher und will nicht so viele Paket mal davon abgesehen das, dass heir immer noch steht und sich da nie was weitertut seit gestern:
Name:           Version:  Installationsort:            Status:
WordPress                               2.0-29     test.webfe.at/wptest                                 Installation_task

LG
Gregor


----------



## Till (23. Apr. 2013)

> Kann ich diese DB wieder löschen ich brauche den SPeicher


rm -rf /usr/local/ispconfig/interface/web/sites/aps_meta_packages/*



> und will nicht so viele Paket mal davon abgesehen das, dass heir immer noch steht und sich da nie was weitertut seit gestern:
> Name: Version: Installationsort: Status:
> WordPress 2.0-29 test.webfe.at/wptest Installation_task


Dann ist ispconfig nicht vollständig installiert doer aber cron läuft nicht bzw. es ist ein schwerer Fehler aufgetreten so dass der cronjob gestoppt werden musste.


----------



## Lars1973 (25. Apr. 2013)

Es dürfte was mit dem APS Repository nicht stimmen - auch bei mir wird eine veraltete WordPress Version (2.0-29) angezeigt bzw. bei einem Update der packagelist installiert.

Siehe auch diesen Thread.


----------



## Till (25. Apr. 2013)

Das kann durchaus sein. Auf das Repositiry habe ich aber keinen Einfluß, es wird von apsstandard.org betrieben.


----------



## gregorx000 (8. Mai 2013)

kann man nicht irgendwie die packages manuel  einfügen. also von apsstandard hinunter laden und dann nur diese version anbieten?

LG
Gregor


----------

